# Akzentsetzung: was zählt als Silbe?



## mh1

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zur Betonung und Akzentsetzung in der spanischen Sprache; eine Regel, die ich gelernt habe, besagt: "Wörter, die mit Vokal enden, werden in der Regel auf der vorletzten Silbe betont, ... weicht die Betonung von den Regeln ab, wird ein Akzent auf den Vokal der betonten Silbe gesetzt.".
Mir ist aber nicht klar, was bei Wörtern, in denen zwei Vokale aufeinander folgen, als einzelne Silbe zählt. 

Als Beispiel, "*el incendio*" endet auf einen Vokal, hat keinen Akzent, wird also auf der vorletzten Silbe betont, laut Aussprachedarstellung in http://de.pons.eu/dict/search/results/?l=dees&q=incendio ([iṇˈθen̩djo]) liegt die Betonung auf der Silbe "*cen*". Wenn das die vorletzte Silbe ist, ist "*dio*" die letzte Silbe und die beiden Vokale "*i*" und "*o*" gehören zu einer Silbe.

Ein anderes Wort ist "*mediterráneo*" (Aussprache [meðiteˈrraneo, -a]), dieses Wort trägt einen Akzent auf der Silbe "*rrán*", also wird wohl diese Silbe nicht als vorletzte, sondern als drittletzte Silbe betrachtet, dann aber muss die Endung "*neo*" aus zwei Silben bestehen, wohl "*ne*" und "*o*".

Diese Unterscheidung wundert mich, ich frage mich, wann zwei aufeinander folgende Vokale eine Silbe bilden, wann zwei.

Kann jemand helfen, das zu erklären?


----------



## jordi picarol

http://hispanoteca.eu/Gramáticas/Grammatik%20Spanisch/Orthographie.htm


----------



## Seal_Br

Eso es más complicado de explicar........jeje


----------



## julivertmeu

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe moechtest du wissen, wann ein "diptongo" gebildet wird.  Schau in Wikipedia: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diptongo


----------



## julivertmeu

Ah, und diese Seite ueber "hiatos" kann dir bestimmt auch helfen: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiato_(fonolog%C3%ADa)


----------



## mh1

Danke für die Links auf die Wikipedia-Seiten, die Beispiele dort bzw. die Auflistung der Diphthonge und Hiate hilft enorm.


----------

